# Brittany ferries booked from Santander to Portsmouth



## Mobilvetta

Well I have took the plunge and decided to book the ferry from Santander to Portsmouth on the 3rd May. 

Needed to be back mid May as the wife is supposed to be having a replacement hip at Spire hospital, although not sure if it will be still going ahead as I believe the NHS has done a deal with Spire hospitals to give the NHS more capacity.  So far though we haven't had a letter of phone call to say it's cancelled.

Hopefully the ferry will be running, it was supposed to be starting up again on this route on the 12th April, but that got postponed until the 22nd April, I have noticed that this sailing has now been postponed too. 

Didn't fancy the drive through France when you can't explore places on route. The ferry worked out at £401 for the return journey a bit cheaper than the £470 I paid for the outward journey. Hopefully the journey across Spain will be easier by then as I expect they will have lifted the lock down by then. 

So if you see a Mobilvetta motorhome making its way on the UK road network from down south to Blackpool during the lockdown it is necessary travel.

 No doubt looking at various other motorhome sites on facebook if I am spotted on the road there will be ridiculous comments about me taking the piss been on my Jollie's. It amazes me when I see some of the comments slagging folk off for daring to.use there motorhome, what they don't seem to take into account is some motorhomers use there motorhomes as there only form of transport.  The weather is supposed to start getting better from today too as the weather during March has not been the best.


----------



## Biggarmac

Where are you hiding out?  It seems a very long time since we were in Cordoba. Meg


----------



## jeffmossy

Hope all goes well for the both of you , but I suspect you will probably end up driving through France  , at least you have got sunshine from tomorrow , it is freezing here . Take care and stay safe


----------



## Mobilvetta

Biggarmac said:


> Where are you hiding out?  It seems a very long time since we were in Cordoba. Meg


Motorhome is parked up outside my cousin's in Lo Crispin which is near Quesada, we are staying with him, he is glad of the company as he lives by himself and he suffered a stroke in October last year, so we had to come and look after him then until he was back on his feet, he is about 85% better when we left him to come home for Xmas, tried to get him to come with us, but he is stubborn and won't leave Spain.


----------



## in h

I can't see the ferries restarting by May. Hope I'm wrong. People seem to find the drive up France to be OK. No sightseeing possible, but Aires open and roads very quiet.


----------



## Mobilvetta

in h said:


> I can't see the ferries restarting by May. Hope I'm wrong. People seem to find the drive up France to be OK. No sightseeing possible, but Aires open and roads very quiet.



Thanks that's good to know, it's a second option if they cancel this ferry, although my fingers are crossed that it won't be the case.


----------



## rugbyken

if you have it parked securely are the planes running


----------



## Mobilvetta

rugbyken said:


> if you have it parked securely are the planes running



No planes running at present, we also have the motorhome insured through comfort and they say that you can't leave your motorhome unattended for more than 48 hours, when it isn't parked at our home address unfortunately.


----------



## in h

If it were me, I'd choose to drive through France rather than share the confined space and recirculated air of a ship. But then again, that's how I'd feel at any time, not just with Covid-19 about.


----------



## Moonraker 2

in h said:


> I can't see the ferries restarting by May. Hope I'm wrong. People seem to find the drive up France to be OK. No sightseeing possible, but Aires open and roads very quiet.


The drive up through France is ok especially if you stay on the toll roads. Many booths are automated as you probably know  
Be careful about the aires. I came home two weeks ago and in northern France the aires were closed as were the aire de repose. The only places open were the gas stations on the motorway which allowed overnight. 
Good luck.


----------



## rugbyken

Lee & I have just come up from the mertola region left mon morning lee caught the tunnel yesterday evening I caught the 10:20 train this am , the trip up was uneventful easy form filled at Spanish border & transit chit issued, at the French border we showed the handwritten attestation form policeman said superb & waved us through , they were the only police interaction in 1000 mls other than a police checkpoint that we got waved through,
        We stopped just before Salamanca then again 70mls south of Bordeaux on the motorway services no problems anywhere, last stop was baie de Somme 1 hr from calais
     All toll terminals are card only now apart from point de normandy


----------



## oppy

Just had a note from Brit Ferries to say that they are extending my membership for a further 2 months and giving 40% discount rather than 30 until Nov 1


----------



## Carrerasax

in h said:


> If it were me, I'd choose to drive through France rather than share the confined space and recirculated air of a ship. But then again, that's how I'd feel at any time, not just with Covid-19 about.


BF say all air to their cabins and communal areas is fresh air!!!


----------



## QFour

Carrerasax said:


> BF say all air to their cabins and communal areas is fresh air!!!



Thats not the problem. The virus can last outside the human body for up to 72 hours on some surfaces. If the people cleaning out the cabin have the infection then they can leave it behind, Same applies to anything you touch. Get it on your hands and transfer it to your face. Spreads very easy in ships as they have found out with cruise liners.


----------



## witzend

QFour said:


> Thats not the problem. The virus can last outside the human body for up to 72 hours on some surfaces. If the people cleaning out the cabin have the infection then they can leave it behind, Same applies to anything you touch. Get it on your hands and transfer it to your face. Spreads very easy in ships as they have found out with cruise liners.


I much prefer the ferry to driving thru France in the winter. But now I'd be using the tunnel to avoid contact


----------



## PeggyGoesCamping

Best of luck


----------



## Mobilvetta

My wife is very particular, when we used to go on cruising holidays, the first thing she would do is wipe everything door with antibacterial wipes, all door and cupboard knobs, TV remote, basically anything we were likely to touch.

 She also used to do the same on aircraft, wipe down the arm rests, the TV screen and remote, the seatback tray. She would do the same in a hotel room, so no doubt she will be doing the same on the ferry.

 If only I could train her now to wipe the finger marks of the chrome handles in the motorhome, I might after start forgetting to wash my hands when I go to the toilet, that will get her going, she will.be out with the marigolds and clothes then.


----------



## trevskoda

What part of stay at home am i missing here,this could last for mths or longer,today the gov said it is no longer a request to stay home but a must do.


----------



## Robmac

trevskoda said:


> What part of stay at home am i missing here,this could last for mths or longer,today the gov said it is no longer a request to stay home but a must do.



I think they're trying to get home Trev?


----------



## Carrerasax

Carrerasax said:


> BF say all air to their cabins and communal areas is fresh air!!!


Yes I fully appreciate that , just a comment on one aspect.
Personally I would estimate potential for exposure less being in one place on a ferry rather than driving through a country but train probably safer. Particularly if you limit activity outside van en-route but “who really knows it can say with any certainty!!!!


----------



## Mobilvetta

We're hoping to stay self contained in the van until we get home apart from the 24 hours on the ferry were we will stay in our cabin. Don't want to take any unnecessary risks. 

My daughter who is a district nurse along with our two grandchildren and her husband are now in lockdown, they all have high temperature, bloody ridiculous that my daughter couldn't get the proper protection for her and her staff and is struggling to get tested to see if they actually have the virus.


----------



## Mobilvetta

trevskoda said:


> What part of stay at home am i missing here,this could last for mths or longer,today the gov said it is no longer a request to stay home but a must do.



Done our best Trev, waiting here in Spain for the ferries to start running again from Spain to the UK, I see it as less risk than traveling through another country, but who knows this is unpresidented.


----------



## BKen2

Have you heard the latest news here in Spain today they are saying the lockdown will continue into May ...already crawling the walls be a raving lunatic when and if we are let loose...


----------



## Mobilvetta

BKen2 said:


> Have you heard the latest news here in Spain today they are saying the lockdown will continue into May ...already crawling the walls be a raving lunatic when and if we are let loose...



I know I'm bored stiff too, hope the Ferry is still running, but it could change if they extend the lock down into May as there won't be enough traffic coming to Spain to from the UK to make it viable.


----------



## The laird

Fingers crossed David ,stay safe and well Elaine and you


----------



## witzend

Mobilvetta said:


> We're hoping to stay self contained in the van until we get home apart from the 24 hours on the ferry were we will stay in our cabin.


I'm not sure but believe you'd have no alternative as friends waiting for the ferry before you haven't been told its cancelled yet and have the idea that all passengers are confined to cabins and there is no facilities open so take some food an drink.


----------



## Carrerasax

Not surprised it’s likely to be may, if that soon. 
desperate to escape but think it will be UK trips b4 we get allowed elsewhere.
dose of post Brexit as a taster!!!!


----------



## witzend

Carrerasax said:


> Not surprised it’s likely to be may, if that soon. desperate to escape


Just because they lift the lock down CV 19 isn't going to go away. Until we get a vaccination  it won't be safe to go anywhere and what is medical insurance going to cost.


----------



## Mobilvetta

Oh know, I hope not as I can see Brittany ferries cancelling the crossings. Let's hope the figures have reduced drastically enough to allow a slow return to normality.









						Congress backs PM’s request to extend state of alarm in Spain until April 26, with a further 15 days likely
					

Opposition parties were highly critical of how the Socialist Party government of Pedro Sánchez has handled the crisis during Thursday’s debate in the lower house of parliament




					english.elpais.com


----------



## antiquesam

Perhaps, if you could camouflage the van to look like a commercial vehicle, you could sneak through as freight. The Connemara is still sailing from Spain to Pompey.


----------



## REC

Friends here in Portugal just booked on ferry 26/5 with their dog. Just waiting to see if it gets cancelled.   They were returning in march  but stayed due to lockdown, and the fact that their jobs were lost ( wedding industry) . Same situation as us, have resident status and home here.


----------



## Mobilvetta

Just received an email from Brittany ferries, our crossing from Santander to Portsmouth on the 3rd May has been cancelled. Looks like we are now going to have to go through France in order to get back to the UK, don't fancy waiting any longer to see if Brittany put the ferries back on later in Spain. They are not offering a refund but a voucher instead that you have two years to use. I paid for it with my credit card so hopefully I can get a refund through them.


----------



## Canalsman

They have to give you a refund if they have cancelled your booking.


----------



## Mobilvetta

Copy of the email, they are just supplying a voucher.


----------



## Mobilvetta

Just had a look on there website and there are no bookings for ferries now from Spain until the 16th May, not risk booking one as that to could get cancelled nearer the time, can't see this ending any time soon, even though Spain has been locked down longer that the UK with stricter measures in place there were still over 5000 new cases yesterday. Can't see things getting back to normal unless a vaccine becomes available.


----------



## TeamRienza

The assembly in N. Ireland has just announced a further 3 week lockdown, can’t see the rest of the UK being far behind, nor can I see the ferry companies reinstating passenger travel until the FCO approves travel. The EU seem to be making noises about borders staying closed (aside from essential travel) until the end of September.

Davy


----------



## witzend

Our friends have had their ferry cancelled today as well heres the letter to transit Spain and the form req to return thru France obtained here https://www.gov.uk/government/news/french-personal-travel-waiver-certificate


----------



## Mobilvetta

witzend said:


> Our friends have had their ferry cancelled today as well heres the letter to transit Spain and the form req to return thru France obtained here https://www.gov.uk/government/news/french-personal-travel-waiver-certificate
> View attachment 79452



Thanks as anyone got any reference to the paragraph you write at the bottom of the French attensation form to say you are traveling back to your UK address. I believe this has to be in French to, as it doesn't give you this option on the tickbox answers for the reason for your travels.


----------



## witzend

Did You down load the English version looks like you'd tick this one in second section

European Union or assimilated countries nationals2:

Individuals transiting through France to reach their residence, accompanied by their spouse and children;


----------



## Mobilvetta

witzend said:


> Did You down load the English version looks like you'd tick this one in second section
> 
> European Union or assimilated countries nationals2:
> 
> Individuals transiting through France to reach their residence, accompanied by their spouse and children;



I've downloaded then both, but there is no option on either of them to tick a box saying you are making your way back to your residence in the UK. I believe you are supposed to write that option in in French.


----------



## Mobilvetta

witzend said:


> Did You down load the English version looks like you'd tick this one in second section
> 
> European Union or assimilated countries nationals2:
> 
> Individuals transiting through France to reach their residence, accompanied by their spouse and children;
> 
> View attachment 79460


Can you tell me where abouts did you find this form within the website please, so that I can download it in French. As the two other links on the website one in French and one in English appear to be different.


----------



## witzend

Mobilvetta said:


> Can you tell me where abouts did you find this form within the website please, so that I can download it in French.


The form is issued by French Gov for our use you don't need it in French


			https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/content/download/121916/978774/file/Attestation_deplacement_International_EN-1.pdf


----------



## Mobilvetta

Cheers Witzend, that's so kind of you.


----------



## Canalsman

Mobilvetta said:


> Copy of the email, they are just supplying a voucher.View attachment 79447








__





						What are my rights if my ferry is delayed or cancelled? - Which?
					

You may be entitled to compensation of 25% or 50% of your ticket price if your ferry journey is delayed or cancelled. We explain your rights.




					www.which.co.uk
				




This is the relevant section:

*Ferry cancellation rights*
If your ferry service is cancelled or departure is delayed for more than 90 minutes, you should be offered the choice between:


an alternative sailing at the earliest opportunity at no additional cost
reimbursement of the ticket price within seven days.
If you opt for an alternative crossing, you're still entitled to claim compensation for the delay to your original journey.


----------



## Mobilvetta

POI Admin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are my rights if my ferry is delayed or cancelled? - Which?
> 
> 
> You may be entitled to compensation of 25% or 50% of your ticket price if your ferry journey is delayed or cancelled. We explain your rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.which.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the relevant section:
> 
> *Ferry cancellation rights*
> If your ferry service is cancelled or departure is delayed for more than 90 minutes, you should be offered the choice between:
> 
> 
> an alternative sailing at the earliest opportunity at no additional cost
> reimbursement of the ticket price within seven days.
> If you opt for an alternative crossing, you're still entitled to claim compensation for the delay to your original journey.



Thanks I raised a claim with my credit card, no doubt they will get a refund for me from there merchant. It's impossible to get through to Brittany ferries, obviously everyone is trying to get in touch with them.


----------



## Canalsman

Mobilvetta said:


> Thanks I raised a claim with my credit card, no doubt they will get a refund for me from there merchant. It's impossible to get through to Brittany ferries, obviously everyone is trying to get in touch with them.



The credit card company will almost certainly advise you that the refund must be claimed from Brittany. 

A Section 75 claim will only be entertained in the event that Brittany fail to reimburse you through default or insolvency. 

I suggest you email Brittany outlining your right to a refund within seven days and you could consider seeking compensation especially since you will be incurring additional costs travelling back by road.


----------



## quilkin

The trouble is, that if everyone (who has BF bookings cancelled) demands and gets a refund, then BF itself could go under and then we won't be able to get crossings at all later on. What will people spend their refunds on anyway? Not on going away on holiday.


----------



## Pauljenny

Our hearts go out to you.. 
Let's hope you get back as smoothly as possible.
We are staying away for the duration of the emergency.

We were sad to have to fly back to Leeds,  for a funeral, mid, January.
But we now are so glad that we were able to see friends, family and pick up medication.
We also came back with 2 tins of corned beef and a case of pneumonia, as a souvenir.
That means that we're both in the at risk category.
We would prefer to risk it here, than risk travelling.
Good luck to you and all folk with similar problems.


----------



## Mobilvetta

quilkin said:


> The trouble is, that if everyone (who has BF bookings cancelled) demands and gets a refund, then BF itself could go under and then we won't be able to get crossings at all later on. What will people spend their refunds on anyway? Not on going away on holiday.



It is them who have cancelled the voyage, not me, it isn't my duty or other customers to help prop up a company, that should be down to the shareholders who have received dividends during the good times. 

 I can put the money to good use myself. I wonder if Brittany Ferries would provide me with an interest free loan for a few years, in essence that is what it is asking it's customers to do. 
It is a French company, so surely it's up to the French government to negotiate a survival package for them. I'm sure if they didn't survive another ferry company would soon come along to take the Spanish routes slots on, especially given there is no competition on the Spanish route, so I should imagine there is a healthy profit to be made.


----------



## TJBi

witzend said:


> The form is issued by French Gov for our use you don't need it in French
> 
> 
> https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/content/download/121916/978774/file/Attestation_deplacement_International_EN-1.pdf


My understanding, based on the gov.uk travel advice pages, is that 2 forms are required - one for international travel and the other for movement within France (the latter being freshly completed each day). The international travel form has the requisite option (Individuals transiting through France to reach their residence, accompanied by their spouse and children) and the domestic movement form includes a "pressing family reasons" option that is probably the most appropriate.





						One Thread For information if your Travelling Home or Staying In Europe Ref Covid-19
					

Good luck with the journey. It’s difficult at airports and on aircraft at present, well worth carrying disinfectant wipes if you can get them and wiping down all around you, particularly on the aircraft. At least social distancing at the airport should be possible with so few flights. Gloves are...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## antiquesam

quilkin said:


> The trouble is, that if everyone (who has BF bookings cancelled) demands and gets a refund, then BF itself could go under and then we won't be able to get crossings at all later on. What will people spend their refunds on anyway? Not on going away on holiday.


Brittany Ferries was founded by farmers in Brittany. It has always been heavily subsidised by the French Government to the detriment of British ferry companies. For the last few years it has had a monopoly on the Western Channel routes and has been charging whatever it wants, having driven the competition away. Why would we have any sympathy for them?


----------



## TJBi

antiquesam said:


> Brittany Ferries was founded by farmers in Brittany. It has always been heavily subsidised by the French Government to the detriment of British ferry companies. For the last few years it has had a monopoly on the Western Channel routes and has been charging whatever it wants, having driven the competition away. Why would we have any sympathy for them?


To which British ferry companies do you refer?


----------



## antiquesam

TJBi said:


> To which British ferry companies do you refer?


P&O operated for a long time from Portsmouth to Cherbourg, Plymouth to Santander, and Portsmouth to Le Havre, DFDS (not strictly British} operated the Portsmouth to Le Havre route for a few years, they were always undercut by Brittany who are now reaping the rewards.


----------



## Larnie

antiquesam said:


> P&O operated for a long time from Portsmouth to Cherbourg, Plymouth to Santander, and Portsmouth to Le Havre, DFDS (not strictly British} operated the Portsmouth to Le Havre route for a few years, they were always undercut by Brittany who are now reaping the rewards.


Didn’t P&O also operate from Portsmouth to Bilbao a few years ago ?


----------



## TJBi

antiquesam said:


> P&O operated for a long time from Portsmouth to Cherbourg, Plymouth to Santander, and Portsmouth to Le Havre, DFDS (not strictly British} operated the Portsmouth to Le Havre route for a few years, they were always undercut by Brittany who are now reaping the rewards.


BF has always pretty much had a monopoly of western Channel routes. P&O Ferries did operate in the central Channel (with some rather dated ferries). P&O Ferries is owned by DP World (Dubai) and DFDS is Danish.


----------



## antiquesam

TJBi said:


> BF has always pretty much had a monopoly of western Channel routes. P&O Ferries did operate in the central Channel (with some rather dated ferries). P&O Ferries is owned by DP World (Dubai) and DFDS is Danish.


I think you'll find they were UK owned when they ran the Western Channel, and as I said DFDS weren't British but also not subsidised.


----------



## antiquesam

Larnie said:


> Didn’t P&O also operate from Portsmouth to Bilbao a few years ago ?


Yes they did. As a freight driver I enjoyed the waiter service in the drivers restaurant, with very nice meals with wine on Brittany, but on P&O boats they offered a 33cl bottle of beer or a 75cl bottle of wine. I could never quite reconcile the thinking.


----------



## peter palance

Biggarmac said:


> Where are you hiding out?  It seems a very long time since we were in Cordoba. Meg


denbigh there use to be an asilem there,or are you, hoping, like the rest of us, the song is, well meet again, here is hoping. ok.pj. arr v das hen pet.


----------



## Mobilvetta

A reply from Brittany ferries when I asked them for a refund as opposed to the voucher offered, now I will put my case to the credit card company that I paid for the ticket with. Cheeky buggers, wanting it's customers to fund them, when we still have to pay for alternative transportation to get us home. 

Strange that it is them who have cancelled the Spain ferry, the Zeebrugge to Hull ferry with P&O is still running, so it shows it can be done, so no reason why they can't presume service.


----------



## Markd

I'm not surprised at their response as actually refunding the fare they took from you only a few weeks ago along with all the others is going to hit them hard.
However whilst the law may change in the future as it stands now they must pay you cash.
Obviously you'll write and tell them that so rejecting their offer. But at the same time send a copy of their response to your credit card company and ask them for the money.
I don't know and I hope I'm wrong but they may say no as you weren't in uk when you made the purchase??
Hope you get your money back anyway.


----------



## Canalsman

Mobilvetta said:


> A reply from Brittany ferries when I asked them for a refund as opposed to the voucher offered, now I will put my case to the credit card company that I paid for the ticket with. Cheeky buggers, wanting it's customers to fund them, when we still have to pay for alternative transportation to get us home.
> 
> Strange that it is them who have cancelled the Spain ferry, the Zeebrugge to Hull ferry with P&O is still running, so it shows it can be done, so no reason why they can't presume service.View attachment 79716



Disappointing response ...

They have no legal grounds to withhold your refund.

What goes around comes around. 

They are damaging their business by short term actions.


----------



## Biggarmac

The P&O Zeebrugge to Hull service had hardly any non freight traffic when I came back on 25th March.  There were 2 caravans, 2 motorhomes,  a panel van and 5 cars that night.  The previous night there were only 2 cars. The restaurant was still open but as there were so few people it was easy to be well apart.  Great way to come back.  A nights rest before the 5 hour journey to Scotland.  If I had used the tunnel I would have been on the road an extra day.


----------



## Markd

Doesn't sound as if BF are trying that hard to get freight substitutions on this long route.
Maybe ferry isn't as flexible as others?


----------



## Canalsman

Markd said:


> I'm not surprised at their response as actually refunding the fare they took from you only a few weeks ago along with all the others is going to hit them hard.
> However whilst the law may change in the future as it stands now they must pay you cash.
> Obviously you'll write and tell them that so rejecting their offer. But at the same time send a copy of their response to your credit card company and ask them for the money.
> I don't know and I hope I'm wrong but they may say no as you weren't in uk when you made the purchase??
> Hope you get your money back anyway.



I don't believe that your location at time of purchase affects a Section 75 claim.

I'm sure that protection will apply for a purchase made within the EU. At least for now ...


----------



## Canalsman

Of course what they should have done is offered you a refund, or as a gesture of good will a voucher plus a bonus. 

In your case a voucher is of no use. You now have to pay hard cash for an alternative means of travel.

I would be inclined to detail your experience on their Facebook page and/or Twitter account  ...


----------



## Mobilvetta

Biggarmac said:


> The P&O Zeebrugge to Hull service had hardly any non freight traffic when I came back on 25th March.  There were 2 caravans, 2 motorhomes,  a panel van and 5 cars that night.  The previous night there were only 2 cars. The restaurant was still open but as there were so few people it was easy to be well apart.  Great way to come back.  A nights rest before the 5 hour journey to Scotland.  If I had used the tunnel I would have been on the road an extra day.



We came back last year on that, as it was only 3 hours home from there, I had a shock how small the inside cabin was, I went to see the reception and kindly asked if it was possible to upgrade to a larger cabin, they offered us there best cabin for £60. It came with a free mini bar, plus snacks, TV and two Double beds, me and the wife had one each, the feeling of space after been cooked up in the motorhome for a few months was brilliant. 

Just looked now and they don't have a ferry on the day we were hoping to be near there, it is 2 days later and they have had to raise the price for a basic cabin to €277. Think it would be safer to come back via the tunnel that seems to be a fixed price now of £125.00.


----------



## Maldwyn

Carrerasax said:


> Not surprised it’s likely to be may, if that soon.
> desperate to escape but think it will be UK trips b4 we get allowed elsewhere.



dose of post Brexit as a taster!!!!


----------



## Eriba

P&O are only running freight ferries, plus they have laid up three ferries on the Dover route, with and application for government funding to enable them to continue operating amounting to £150m and a further £150m from Dubai Port the owners, to the best of my knowledge neither have offered support.  I believe from contacts in France that movements other than essential are heavily subject to an on the spot fine, I cannot be absolutely clear on the amount however its around 500 euros.
I would suggest booking at the moment  is a little premature


----------



## Mobilvetta

Eriba said:


> P&O are only running freight ferries, plus they have laid up three ferries on the Dover route, with and application for government funding to enable them to continue operating amounting to £150m and a further £150m from Dubai Port the owners, to the best of my knowledge neither have offered support.  I believe from contacts in France that movements other than essential are heavily subject to an on the spot fine, I cannot be absolutely clear on the amount however its around 500 euros.
> I would suggest booking at the moment  is a little premature



I have a letter from the UK foreign ambassador to Spain, that is in both French and Spanish explaining that we are heading back to the UK, hopefully that will suffice.


----------



## Eriba

It may however check first is my suggestion, it not as it was in the channel crossing world.

A large number of staff including officers are being furloughed, this is not chatter!


----------



## REC

Mobilvetta said:


> We came back last year on that, as it was only 3 hours home from there, I had a shock how small the inside cabin was, I went to see the reception and kindly asked if it was possible to upgrade to a larger cabin, they offered us there best cabin for £60. It came with a free mini bar, plus snacks, TV and two Double beds, me and the wife had one each, the feeling of space after been cooked up in the motorhome for a few months was brilliant.
> 
> Just looked now and they don't have a ferry on the day we were hoping to be near there, it is 2 days later and they have had to raise the price for a basic cabin to €277. Think it would be safer to come back via the tunnel that seems to be a fixed price now of £125.00.


How annoying! When we were looking to delay our train ticket by a couple more weeks, the fixed price was £217 so we decided to keep the booked day 29/4 as that cost £95+ £19 for dog. Phoned to check too only a few days ago! Don't know when they changed the price...I see there is a banner now stating it's changed. Just thrown out plans into disarray....wanted to stay another couple of weeks to be safer through France Spain and also in UK!


----------



## REC

@ mobilvetta  have just delayed our booking  for a week, thanks to your post. Worth waiting a little longer in Portugal as we originally wanted, and saved  over £100 from call to the tunnel the other day. After 17/5 the prices drop even further so if you are going back after then it is worth booking now! Thanks!


----------



## Markd

I see there's talk of a government bail out for travel companies.
Whether this will extend to French ferry companies I do not know.


----------



## Mobilvetta

Well set of Monday at noon and drove from near Torrievieja to North of Zaragoza, we were diverted by the police of the motorway to a roundabout, the police were interviewing everyone, but when it was our turn they just waved us through, rejoined the motorway, love seeing the scenery after 5 weeks of been under house arrest, stopped at a service station for the night, it was quite and pieceful, the roads were fairly quiet as well and the weather was good. About 2 hours outside Valencia on the road to Zaragoza we saw a air field and an aircraft hanger in the middle of the country, it wasn't actually an airport as such, but it had an airstrip, there were hundreds of airlines parked up there including some British Airways planes, I presume it is cheaper to store them then than at an airport.

Different story today, set of at 11.00am after cleaning all the bugs of the windscreen from the day before and then the heavens decided to open, it has rained throughout the journey today. We were heading to Dax, 303 Kms away, chose to go through the Somport tunnel, due to the low clouds and rain the scenery was not good over the Pyrenees,  visibility was poor, at one point we could see snow at the top of the mountains, got to Dax and decided to carry on a bit further, we have parked up on the Service station on the N10 for the night just North of Bordeaux, heading towards Rouen tomorrow, about 370 miles away, might not get that far, but we will see, far more commercial traffic on the roads in France. It supposed to be dry but cloudy tomorrow and then Sunny on Thursday.

We have stayed off the toll roads so far, filled up with diesel in France €1.16, motorway services cheapest we saw was €126.5, cheapest we saw it in Spain was 0.89.9 cents a litre.
We have booked the channel tunnel for Monday, just for safety incase we broke down on route, I'm hoping if I turn up they will get us on the next available train, after all all the fates are fixed at the same price now at £125.00. we have all the correct forms filled in for going through France, but as yet we have not been stopped or seen any road blocks, even at the border with Spain.


----------



## jacquigem

I think we have driven past that airstrip and it always seemed to have planes parked up even in "normal" times. Glad you are making headway ,stay safe and good luck


----------



## REC

Mobilvetta said:


> We have booked the channel tunnel for Monday, just for safety incase we broke down on route, I'm hoping if I turn up they will get us on the next available train, after all all the fates are fixed at the same price now at £125.00. we have all the correct forms filled in for going through France, but as yet we have not been stopped or seen any road blocks, even at the border with Spain.


We were advised by the tunnel a day or so ago that if you turn up early they will still get you on next train if at all possible.


----------



## Mobilvetta

We are now 137 Kms from Calais, hopeing they will allow us on the tunnel tomorrow, ending up paying €104 in tolls from Bordeaux. We paid €20 on the A10, €64.50 at the end of the A28 and then exited onto the A13 for one junction and was charged €20 total rip off for that last one. Looking forward so much to some fish and chips.


----------



## witzend

Mobilvetta said:


> Looking forward so much to some fish and chips.


I know how you feel but we got a long wait Fish & Chip shops are Shut


----------



## Mobilvetta

witzend said:


> I know how you feel but we got a long wait Fish & Chip shops are Shut


My daughter says our local one in Blackpool is doing home deliveries, can't wait.


----------



## Markd

I was about to say that if you live near one the delivery is where it's at.


----------



## antiquesam

I've just had fish, chips and curry sauce delivered by Just Eat. I'd like to describe the taste of the crispy batter over soft succulent cod and big crispy chips with that curry sauce that only comes from chip shops all washed down with a mug of tea, but that would be cruel so I won't do it.


----------



## Val54

antiquesam said:


> I've just had fish, chips and curry sauce delivered by Just Eat. I'd like to describe the taste of the crispy batter over soft succulent cod and big crispy chips with that curry sauce that only comes from chip shops all washed down with a mug of tea, but that would be cruel so I won't do it.


----------



## Robmac

antiquesam said:


> I've just had fish, chips and curry sauce delivered by Just Eat. I'd like to describe the taste of the crispy batter over soft succulent cod and big crispy chips with that curry sauce that only comes from chip shops all washed down with a mug of tea, but that would be cruel so I won't do it.



Curry sauce is for battered sausages and chips!

Fish and chips should only be served with mushy peas. End of!


----------



## vwalan

> Fish and chips should only be served with mushy peas. End of!


plus always on a friday.


----------



## antiquesam

Curry sauce on fish & chips is for us sophisticates on the south coast where we eat what we want when we want.


----------



## Mobilvetta

Got back to Blackpool at 7.00pm tonight, turned up at the channel tunnel at 11.50 am and checked in, they put us on the 12.20 train, just showed customs our passports, they didn't want to check the motorhome, didn't see any migrants at all, very easy journey, not bad to say we didn't set of until Monday dinner time, we were never stopped by any police in France, the only time we got stopped was at the entrance to the Somport tunnel.by a Spanish policemen, he just asked were we had been and were we are going, that was it, very stress free journey.


----------



## 2cv

Mobilvetta said:


> My daughter says our local one in Blackpool is doing home deliveries, can't wait.



There’s some great chippies in Blackpool. My favourite is the Middle Chippy on Red Bank Road.


----------



## TeamRienza

Curry sauce with fish and chips!!!

You must have voted remain. International queasine (get it?) whatever next?

Davy


----------

